# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Wasserspinat - ???????

## Enrico

Wasserspinat - ???????

----------


## Enrico

Also das feucht halten der Samen vor der Aussaht scheint zu helfen, sieht jetzt schon besser aus nach 4 Tagen  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Haste die Samen jetzt erst zum keimen gebracht? Oder nur die Samen befeuchtet und dann in die Erde gedrückt?

----------


## Enrico

Hab gewartet bis aus dem meisten schon der Zipfel raus guggte. Waren so 2-3 Tage

----------

